# Sliding Dust Manifold



## Navaar (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sliding Dust Manifold *

My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
- DeWalt DW745 table saw
- Bosch GCM12GDL mitre saw
- Festool TS55 track saw
- Mirka CEROS 650CV 150mm orbit sander

I wanted to make a simple/cheap device to transfer suction to each tool in turn, I came up the the following which I could fix to my garage ceiling:










Next a quick sketch in my notebook:









I had some white showerboard which I thought would be good to use as the surfaces are slidey









I cut 3 holes and notched the bottom support to prevent movement caused by vibration
Turns out the notches were not necessary because it was a tight fit!









Part assembled









Rounding over some edges with 1/4" round-over bit









I fitted a MDF plate so I could mount it to the garage ceiling and a handle made from a piece of scrap cherry


















Complete, just need to fix it to the ceiling & connect all 100mm PU hoses













































It works really well, easy to use with no lose of suction, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


Very clever innovation.
I like it.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


Looks like a nice solution and a lot cheaper than several Wyes and blast gates. Am I correct in assuming that the blank space is a shutoff for this run of hose? Also how much air leakage do you get with this system?

I hope you don't mind if I favorite this and keep it in mind of my DC reconfiguration.


----------



## Kaiser52 (Sep 27, 2018)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


That's a great idea. Any air leakage?


----------



## Navaar (Aug 27, 2013)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


Hi Kaiser52, thanks for your comment. Its been working fine now for over 4 years! I used a laminated board to make it which helps it slide & gives a tight fit, so no leakage.


----------



## DaleC09 (Jan 18, 2020)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


Hi Navaar that is a wonderful idea
What did you use for the hose connections i cant well what you used


----------



## Navaar (Aug 27, 2013)

Navaar said:


> *Sliding Dust Manifold *
> 
> My workshop is a small garage with a low ceiling.
> I waste a lot of time unplug & plugging-in my dust extractor. My main tools are:
> ...


I used 4" flanged inlets for the hose connections. A google search should help you find them. Good luck.


----------

